# Looking for a Breeder in Michigan



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Call Cheri Berger. I believe she still breeding puppies for sale. If she isn't, she will know the best breeders.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Also, check out this site. They can help you too.
http://www.fdgrc.org


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I would be happy to give you my breeder's info. They are wonderful people with wonderful goldens. Let me know!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is Cheri B Halltree goldens?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Meadowpond


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Halltree is Michelle Hall, but she does have some of Cherie's dogs on her website and Michelle and Cherie breed back and forth frequently (Cherie is Michelle's mentor). I believe that Cherie is using her current obedience dog Ceeder for stud, so she could direct you to any of his litters. If you call up the FDGR puppy referral person Carol Ruby, she has a wonderful Meadowpond boy Skipper who she uses for stud, and a Meadowpond grandson Deacon by the fantastic Meadowpond Grand Beaujolias (Beau). But Deacon is still very young and has not been used yet as a daddy.

Michelle may have some puppies available.


----------



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your suggestions. As our 16yr. old is a Meadowpond Golden, my husband wanted me to ask about Halltree since we noticed on their website a Meadowpond connection. I can't imagine not having a Golden in our home. Our Vet says everyday we have with Tyler now is a gift, so once Tyler meets Casey at the bridge we will be getting another Golden. I still cry everday over Casey, but I know another puppy right now would be too hard on Tyler.
Once again, I'm so glad I found this forum - you are all great!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Who are your Tyler's parents? My Selli is a Meadowpond in everything but name. Her father Hunter was Cherie's dog and her mother was bred by Cherie. I am so glad to hear about one of her relatives being 16 (yeah)! Call Cherie and let her know about Tyler and she maybe she can direct you to some close relatives!


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

We are purchasing a pup from a Rebecca from Golden Sunrise Retrievers.  I recommend her!
http://www.goldensunriseretrievers.net/home_page

Shes also a member of this forum =)


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Clhoie said:


> We are purchasing a pup from a Rebecca from Golden Sunrise Retrievers.  I recommend her!
> http://www.goldensunriseretrievers.net/home_page
> 
> Shes also a member of this forum =)


I second the motion on Golden Sunrise... Harry came from there. Abbey Rose was going to be from there. The puppy I chose, and could not get right now, is still available. Puppy #7.


----------



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Tyler of Meadowpond's Murphy
His parents are:
CH Meadowpond Murphy's Rainbow
Cindy Bear of Honadore


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I couldnt help but notice that you got your Casey from Windingway Farms in Davison. I too, had two boys from Windingway Farms. I am so sorry for your loss. I lost both my boys at 8 years old just this passed year. They were half brothers, same mom different dad, born eight months apart. They both died very suddenly of hemangiosarcoma of the heart within eight months of each other. I was devastated to say the least. They were my babies and I miss them every single day. I am wondering if there wasnt something wrong with the line from which she was breeding or just plain bad luck. I currently have a one year old golden, Midas, who is awesome. He definitley helps with the healing process for sure. As for breeders, I found an awesome one: Asoro's goldens. I am getting another pup from her come August. So used to having my boys. Check out the Asoro's website, its awesome and Ilene is super. I too, didnt have it in me to go back to Windingway. Too much heart ache. Good luck with your search.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi there Trish58. I got your private message. Thank you so much for writing me. I would private message you back however I am a new member and the forum wont let me email you until I have 15 post. I am so very sorry for your losses as well. My boys were awesome just like your Casey. They were my first goldens and founded my love for the breed. Their mom was Windingways Abby Rose and they had different dads. Molson's dad was named Winston, but he went sterile and Molson's litter was his last. Tonka's dad was named Cody. I would have to look more into their papers to get their whole AKC name. Anyway, I guess it doesnt really matter. Just one of those things in life that you just cant explain. I was just looking on the forum for anyone who had gotton a golden from Windingway and I found you. Losing a golden best friend is devastating to say the least. My heart aches for my boys every day. They will always be a part of me. Your heart will tell you when you are ready for another golden. Just thought I would pass on the info of the breeder I am getting another pup from. Thanks again for taking the time to write me. Take care and keep us posted on your golden search when your ready.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

We got our puppy from Gazebo Goldens (she is on the FDGRC website above). I believe she is planning a breeding this month if it hasn't happened already. We have been extremely impressed with her from start to finish and she's still available to answer any questions we have now. If you have any questions, let me know!


----------

